
Blame Fox News for Fake News, Not Facebook - dredmorbius
https://kottke.org/18/11/blame-fox-news-for-fake-news-not-facebook
======
elliekelly
If you think Fox News spews nonsense in exchange for profits now just wait and
see what happens if Comcast manages to acquire them. Democracy depends on
Disney here. No pressure, Mr. Iger.

